# اقتراح



## erenymagdy (13 مايو 2009)

عندى اقتراح باننا نعمل قسم لتعلم اللغات الاجنبية 
انا عارفة ان فى اللغة الانجليزية بس انا قصدى كورسات فى لغات تانية زى الايطالى والالمانى والفرنساوى واى لغة تانية وده هيساعدنا كتير فى الكليات 
لو ينفع تعملوا القسم ده ياريت علشان يبقى منتدانا شامل كله ومنكونش محتاجين لاى منتدى اخر وياريت لو فى اى رد على الاقتراح ده وتفهمونى لو فى حاجة مش عارفاها


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2009)

محتاج ناس خبرة في اللغات دي علشان القسم ينجح

ودا مش متوافر حاليا في الاعضاء الموثوق فيهم​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 مايو 2009)

*ممكن يافوشي
انا ليا في الانجلش حلو
وفيه ناس هنا كويسة قوي
وليا خفيف فرنش وصيني
صييييييييييييييييني
وفيه لغات تانية
ممكن ليه لا؟؟
بس اكيد من بعد الامتحانات ممكن
عشان الناس تكون فاضية​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2009)

دا كان رد روك على نفس الاقتراح من مدة​


----------



## erenymagdy (14 مايو 2009)

ياريت بجد احنا محتاجين القسم ده​


----------



## Ayrin (15 مايو 2009)

فكرة حلوة 

انا  بعرف بالاسباني **مقيمة 8 سنين و 8 شهور في بلد يتكلم اسباني و بدرس مع بنتي من صف اول هههههههههه  يعني بفهم و بكتب و بتكلم كثير 

 و اي مساعدة انا جاهزة لخدمتكم لا تترددوا .............


----------



## لي شربل (16 مايو 2009)

*الرب يباركك ايريني ع ها الاقتراح 
لكن بدي ناقشوا شوى
لو نحنا اتجهنا للقواميس والبروجرامز يا اللي منتشرة ع النت 
ما راح حدا يستفاد 
لكن يا اللي يحتاجو من يهتم في لغة ليتعلمها من الزيرو 
اشيا تحتاج لبروفيسور باللغة .
وبعتقد العمل يحتاج لتنظيم كبيييييير لهيك نحنا بحاجة لنحسب الجعالة 
حتى ما نشوه العمل
لكن لا يوجد شي بالحياة صعب
بعتقد اقدر اكون مع يا اللي يهتم في الانجلش 
و اللبنانية كلم فيهم يجتموا ع الفرنسية مع كل الاعضاء يا اللي يهتموا فيها 
و بقدر مع يا اللي يهتموا في الدويتش حتى الصف التاسع 
وبعد هيك راح اتعلم من كل الهير والفراو يا اللي هون .

الاقتراح حلو كتييييييير محتاج لتنظيم جيد وفرق عمل .
الرب يبارك عمل المحبة بأبوته الحانية .
*​


----------



## zama (17 مايو 2009)

شكراً على الأقتراح


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مايو 2009)

*يارييييييييييييييييييييت بجد
ربنا معاكم​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 مايو 2009)

لو عوذن اى ملفات من على النت انا احول اجبلكم كل المرجع باسم يسوع لكل الغات شوفه الاول الادارة توفق ولا لا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2009)

*اقتراح جمييل
بس محتاج مجهود كبير
وتنظيم جيد

ربنا يوفقكم ويبارك مجهودكم​*


----------



## bonguy (24 مايو 2009)

*بصراحة انا شايف الموضوع حلو ومفيد جداً ولو روك هيوافق علي الاقتراح ممكن اساعد في الروسي والقبطي والانجليزي , وبعدين فيه كمان بيشوي راغب بالنسبة للأنجليزي ومتهيألي حكاية الصيني دي بجد وكمان فادية وامجد بالنسبة للسيرياني....واكيد فيه اعضاء كتير ممكن يشاركوا في الموضوع بس زي ماقولت لو وافق روك...وشكراً لأيريني علي اقتراحها الجميل​*


----------



## erenymagdy (6 يونيو 2009)

bonguy قال:


> *بصراحة انا شايف الموضوع حلو ومفيد جداً ولو روك هيوافق علي الاقتراح ممكن اساعد في الروسي والقبطي والانجليزي , وبعدين فيه كمان بيشوي راغب بالنسبة للأنجليزي ومتهيألي حكاية الصيني دي بجد وكمان فادية وامجد بالنسبة للسيرياني....واكيد فيه اعضاء كتير ممكن يشاركوا في الموضوع بس زي ماقولت لو وافق روك...وشكراً لأيريني علي اقتراحها الجميل​*



ياريت بجد ده يبقى كويس واحنا ممكن مانبعدش كتير ونخلينا فى اللغات الاساسية زى الانجليزى والفرنسى وممكن ايطالى والمانى 
وطبعا القبطى على فكرة انا نفسى اتعلم قبطى لانى معرفش حاجة فيه
وميرسى ليك يا bonguy


----------

